# Sani-clor bottle



## calibottles (Jan 10, 2006)

Im looking for info on a sani-clor bottle, brown, 2 full quarts, with a small finger handle.  Ive searched online but havent found much.
 thank you


----------



## poisons4me (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi,dont know if it is screw cap or cork,sani-clor is used for controlling algea ect. in pools today so i would say for that use in some form. Hope this helps some. Rick


----------



## madman (Jan 14, 2006)

hey calibottle any way you could show a pix sounds interesting mike


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 20, 2006)

Sounds like those old Clorox bottles, what was that other stuff called that came in an almost identical bottle?  Superior or something like that, I see them all the time.


----------

